# advice needed :)



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello, I am after a little bit of advice ( just found this website and think its brilliant   )

I am starting my first IVF/ICSI cycle next week due to my partner having issues with sperm count and motility, although everything is ok with me.

I have a child from a previous relationship, and gave birth 6 years ago.

I ended up having pre eclampsia, so was induced at 37 weeks.

My first question is, will i be likely to get it again? 

My second question is relating to the birth.

I feel that i went through a terrible birth, i got admitted to the delivery suite on a Tuesday, was induced, but the midwives said they couldnt break the waters, even though they tried with a rod numerous times.

My waters didnt break until Thursday night, and then from when my waters broke, i was strapped to a bed for the whole labour with a heart monitor around my stomach.

So basically i was strapped to the bed from 9pm at night until he was born at 6am!!

I was very scared, as i was only 16 years old at the time, and i wrote in my birth plan that i wanted an epidural, but that was ignored.

Although now i wouldnt want an epidural because the needle looks horrible that goes into your back.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

with regards to the pre eclampsia, you won't necessarily get it again, but you'll be monitored carefully. Your labour was a tough one, but there's no reason that this time you would need to be constantly monitored if everything has been normal, so try to put that fear to the back of your mind for now,

let me know how you get on with the tx,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply 

Also, i deeply regret not breastfeeding, and i want to breastfeed my next baby, as im lucky enough to get maternity pay for 12months as im a student nurse.

But, for some reason i feel like ive let my current child down because i didnt breastfeed him, and it makes me think that i will be treating the second baby better than him.

The only reason why i didnt breastfeed was because i was very tired, after not having a decent sleep since Monday evening, going through to Friday morning when i gave birth to him, i was very tired.

Also, i did try it, but it hurt, and i just gave up.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you were very young last time and having to deal with all the massive life changing effects of becoming a mum, so you may find you'll be able to cope better with breastfeeding this time. There's lots of support out there for you so you won't be alone. It can feel a bit sensitive at first but it does ease and you can have help with positioning and attachment,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks very much, you have made me feel a little better 

xx


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi,

i would just like to say thanks for your advice before, you made me feel tonnes better.

I am having embryo transfer tomorrow, but i would like a bit of your advice again if you see this message before tomorrow morning  not to worry if you dont though.

On day two i have one embryo at 6cell, three at 4cell, and one at 2cell.

Ideally at 72 hours they should be 7-10cells, so i am hoping that my 6cell will grow to be a good embryo, and one of my 4cell will grow a bit more.

If i end up pregnant with twins, would it heighten my risk of getting pre eclampsia, as i have had it before, and this pregnany will be with a different partner ( which i understand is a factor)

but, it might fail, so who knows lol


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Twin pregnancies are more high risk, but it shouldn't make you at a lot higher risk of pre eclampsia, so don't worry. Glad I was able to help before, hope all goes well tomorrow,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

